# The Ocean Stainless Budd Consist



## Blackwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Will be on the _"Ocean"_ in February and I was curious to know if anyone has information on the single Stainless Budd consist they are using. Me and my wife will be sharing a lower Pullman bunk in Sleeper Class between Halifax and Montreal, so we are reserved to be traveling on it. I personally prefer the Budd cars many times over the Renascence equipment (read: MANY times over!) Really looking forward to the trip and, admittedly, I'm totally geeking out for information. Indulge me if you will!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 7, 2011)

Here’s a typical Budd consist running on the Ocean during the winter,

Ocean #14 November 16, 2011

VIA 6438: F40PH3 (Ocean #14)

VIA 6445: F40PH3

VIA 8609: baggage

VIA 8127: coach

VIA 8112: coach

VIA 8501: Skyline Dome

VIA 8401: Acadian - Diner

VIA 8208: Chateau Dollier

VIA 8205: Chateau Closse

VIA 8211: Chateau Lasalle

VIA 8214: Chateau Laval

Note: there is no “Park Car“ Dome Observation running in the off-season but there is a “Skyline Dome” at mid-train shared by coach and sleeper passengers.

Only one of the three Renaissance consists has been replaced by a Budd. (VIA is upgrading the Renaissance consists to Barrier Free Standards (this is ADA to Americans)

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/capital-investment/article/part-2-renaissance-accessible-coach

The best way to tell if a Budd consist is operating is to make a sample booking on VIA’s web page. If you have a range of sleeper accommodations such as Upper, Lower and Cabins for 1,2 or 3.….it will be a Budd. But if only Cabins for 2 and Cabins for 2 with shower are available…..it will be Renaissance.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I ride the Ocean often and personally will schedule my trip to avoid riding in a Budd. equipped train.....I just find the Renns provide a much smoother and more comfortable ride.


----------



## jis (Dec 7, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> I ride the Ocean often and personally will schedule my trip to avoid riding in a Budd. equipped train.....I just find the Renns provide a much smoother and more comfortable ride.


I second that. Iloved the ride on the Renns on the Ocean.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Here's a typical Budd consist running on the Ocean during the winter,
> 
> Ocean #14 November 16, 2011
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, it is very helpful! We are on the Budd consist for sure, having reserved a lower berth that we are sharing. We both have experience with the Budd and Renn cars and think better of the older stainless consists. Dunno... We've had horrible experiences with the _"Ocean" _Renn cars including broken doors, non-functional toilets (in the late spring mind you, not because of freezing weather) and a PA system that emitted a horrible screech for the entire trip. :help:

Hopefully VIA gets those issues fixed with the upgrading. One additional advantage to the Budd cars are more sleeping choices that are easier on the wallet!


----------

